# Attic robes



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

After getting the attic drawer units ready for fitting I made a start on the wardrobes for the same room. I started these on Tuesday and had a bad day on them on Wednesday....(Don't even go there) I got on with them today in between getting my lads car on the road. Well today was a better day and I got on well with them and managed to get the main carcasses together in a dry fit. 

I also got one of the top boxes almost completed.

I won't get any more done on it until Monday as I am delivering the canopy tomorrow.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking good Alan.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Ross. I will have to concentrate more as I thought I was getting on well with these until I put the doors in place! :angry: 

Did you spot the mistake? The two top doors are out of line with the lower ones! Doh!  I had taken the measurement from the horizontal section on top. Although this cupboard will have two doors on it is just one cupboard with a thin section for the hinges. Luckily for me as I could remove this section and move it. Half an hour later I had two more doors made (correctly this time) :blink: 

That looks better and I have now added a small triangular filler to complete the carcasses. Should get all the doors sanded and ready for priming tomorrow if nothing else goes wrong. :laugh:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I love it when even a professional admits to an error....makes me feel much better....LOL


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Alan I would love to have just a small percentage of your ability.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Ross, you are too kind mate, thanks. Finally got these painted today. I will have to re spray one of the doors as it picked up quite a bit of dust! :angry: Hope to get them fitted later next week. 


There's a lot of bits! :laugh:


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

All painted and almost ready to fit. Should be fitting these later next week.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow... awesome work Alan!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Got these fitted over the last couple of days. Had a bit of a problem with the robes as the ceiling swept up at one point more than I had allowed on the filler strip. I will have to make a new filler strip and return to fit it along with the cornice. I will have to then fit the handles as the wrong ones were sent. :cray: 
Anyway here are the photos so far.


I managed to get the drawer units fitted with a bit more luck but even this gave me a headache as one of the drawer runners broke as soon as the box was fitted!  As soon as the box was slid in one of the small plastic tabs broke off for the soft close! :cray: It still works well but without soft close now. :blink: I shall have to order another set or maybe even complain a bit and see what happens. Here are the photos of these in place and these were the correct handles....luckily. :laugh: Ignore the screw holes in the architrave as they might be coming off again to accommodate a slide out shoe rack next to the drawers. (More work for me) :thank_you2:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good to see you keeping out of mischief, Alan......

Thanks for showing.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

No rest for the wicked Alan. Nice job.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got these finished today as the door knobs turned up. I fitted the trim strip and the cornice and the customer was very happy with them. 


I also added a small trim strip to the bottom of the drawers to cover a gap and filled the screw holes. 

I am getting the duff runners replaced FOC so will return to fit those in a week or two.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They look great Alan.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow did that turn out well !


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

What a great job,,, I really like the dresser drawers inserted like that,,, use all available space...


----------

